# The sensation of giving a woman oral - enjoyable?



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> I don't know who Sam Kinnison is, and _apparently_, I'd like to keep it that way...





















Oops, it's Kinison, I never bothered to check the spelling myself. He was a Pentecostal preacher turned comedian. He died in a car accident.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

android654 said:


> If I'm burying my face into someone's lap, they've earned it.
> 
> *Oh, as for the op, I give head like a fat kid in Mcdonalds, "I'm lovin' it."*:tongue:


Sounds awfully sloppy..I expected more out of you ;P


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sad that I don't like it, because it seems a lot of guys would feel deprived by not getting to do it to their girlfriends. I love giving but not receiving. 

The thing is, it's impossible to do it right. My clit is so freaking sensitive that it can't be touched directly without being uncomfortable or even painful. On top of that, it is too close to my urethra, which makes me feel like I have to pee if someone accidentally licks even very slightly wrong, turning me off entirely. Nobody has ever given me an orgasm with his tongue. In fact, only one person has even managed to do it with his hands without my help, using some strange technique he invented on the spot that involved NOT TOUCHING anything directly. 

I give them kudos for trying. Some have been determined and still failed. Most of my boyfriends have thought they would be the exceptions who could finally do it right after my explanation about the difficulty and the challenges, and were disappointed when I became physically uncomfortable and asked them to stop anyhow, despite their best efforts. I wish I could enjoy it, but I don't. 

Also, I don't think I could bring myself to lick girl parts, because something about the idea of it makes me feel a bit queasy. The only time I ever had sex with a girl, it involved a vibrator instead. I'm not sure if that quite counts as sex, but it was a kinky bondage thing, so I sometimes count it. (...and that's how a bi-curious person discovers she isn't bi. It didn't excite me.) 

Anyhow, there are guys out there with a secret disgust for the female sexual parts, who sometimes feel ashamed to admit it because it might make them seem less masculine or less heterosexual. I would probably be okay with such a guy as long as he didn't mind seeing me naked. He would be less likely to fantasize about going down on me, and would feel less deprived when I refused to allow it.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I think girls have it easier than guys in this regard (speaking of heterosexuals of course).
> 
> Penises are so much more... easier to handle, and less messy.
> 
> Who knows what you guys are sticking your face into.


Really? I thought the whole "semen in your mouth" thing would keep you from actually wanting to do it... :mellow:

I must be incredibly naive. :laughing:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I'm *for* it.
> 
> viva, what do you mean you don't know what you're sticking your face into?!
> 
> I don't see how penises are less messy either...it goes all over the damn place.


I just meant vaginas are very complex and can be quite confusing, whereas a penis is.. you know... a penis. Pretty easy to navigate. Penises are less messy for me at least because I swallow and it's over with... the mess is confined. :tongue:



Torai said:


> Really? I thought the whole "semen in your mouth" thing would keep you from actually wanting to do it... :mellow:
> 
> I must be incredibly naive. :laughing:


LOL, I don't mind that at all, but it also goes with the whole penises-being-less-messy thing... with them you get like five seconds of mess at the end... vaginas are just messy the whole time...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

viva, fair enough, I prefer a maze;P

I could never swallow anything that came out of a penis, so I suppose out definitions of 'messy' in this case would not coincide ;P


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a die hard fan. I would rather give than receive any day of the week.


----------



## Soar337 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it better to have an innie or an outie if you know what I mean?  Tucked away and neat or more to....lick with your tongue? Or 'play with' as I have seen mentioned.... Or do you guys just not care?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Soar337 said:


> Is it better to have an innie or an outie if you know what I mean?  Tucked away and neat or more to....lick with your tongue? Or 'play with' as I have seen mentioned.... Or do you guys just not care?


Correct me if I'm wrong here 

But are you asking about _labia_ preferences....


----------



## Soar337 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes...I am....


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder what men will have to say about _that_


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I personally like doing it. The reaction on the girls face is always nice to watch :wink:. As long as its clean I don't mind.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

MindBomb said:


> I'm a die hard fan. I would rather give than receive any day of the week.


This. As long as it's clean. The reaction alone is worth it, and the sex after is even better.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Sounds awfully sloppy..I expected more out of you ;P


What can I say, I get enthusiastic about the things I love to do. But I assure you, It's something I take pride in.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

Honesty not my thing. I do it on occasion but its not the greatest. Much better with my hands. Of course with that said I believe in fair play so if I dont do it to her, she wont so it to me.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say I positively, absolutely love it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Soar337 said:


> Is it better to have an innie or an outie if you know what I mean?  Tucked away and neat or more to....lick with your tongue? Or 'play with' as I have seen mentioned.... Or do you guys just not care?


I could go either way on that one, but its "easier" with an outie.


----------



## louea380 (Dec 5, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I think girls have it easier than guys in this regard (speaking of heterosexuals of course).
> 
> Penises are so much more... easier to handle, and less messy.


Don't worry...the messier the better lol.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Absolutely.

Only thing I haven't figure out (yet) how to do, is when I'm *done* wipe my mouth off unnoticed and well enough before I come back up and kiss her. As viva says, it gets messy down there. ;P Well at least it's suppose to depending on how well you do and how much she's into it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Only thing I haven't figure out (yet) how to do, is when I'm *done* wipe my mouth off unnoticed and well enough before I come back up and kiss her. As viva says, it gets messy down there. ;P Well at least it's suppose to depending on how well you do and how much she's into it.


Don't figure it out, just do it. You don't over think things when you're in the middle of it. Crawl back up there, grab her by the back of the head and kiss her until she bites your lip.


----------



## Soar337 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.motifake.com/image/demot.../flowers-demotivational-poster-1215424028.jpg

to make the thread..... -'nicer.' Sorry if this was inappropriate.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

rakuten said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one out there with this problem! I can definitely feel it doing something for me - my arms tend to go all tingly on me - but I never really get that building sensation at all.


Yes, exactly. It's very frustrating over why something that can feel really _really_ good just won't get anywhere, and I can tell it won't almost from the start.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Soar337 said:


> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot.../flowers-demotivational-poster-1215424028.jpg
> 
> to make the thread..... -'nicer.' Sorry if this was inappropriate.


There's no way that_ isn't_ photoshopped.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I find it extremely enjoyable if I like the girl. Some girls taste finger-licking good (hawhawhaw)...some girls....ick. And yes @dalsgaard, it hurts your jaws if you open them up for too long, you can close them by sucking instead of licking *sigh*. Most girls prefer being eaten out to being licked out anyway. 

What I enjoy more though is the fact that I'm pleasuring the person I like and the moaning.

And yeah, swollen clitorises, I thought that was far more common. It only happens after orgasm though.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> No. It tastes like piss, and my jaw hurts after a while. I do enjoy the view down there, but I'll only do it on rare occasions.


This is why our relationship didn't work out.





Vaan said:


> Who's relationship?


Poor Vaan, _so innocent..._


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> This is why our relationship didn't work out.


Who's relationship? 



MissJordan said:


> Poor Vaan, _so innocent..._


Yes and at the same time i'm just curious (Apparently curiosity killed the cat, but that would be awkward :S)


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

This calls for a song! :crazy:





Um.. i'm clean? :blushed:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

CeresZal said:


> This calls for a song! :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Get down on your knees, it's candy to cum to."

How suiting.
(And yes, I knew those lyrics without having to listen to the song, QOTSA is awesome).


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

Dude... It's awesome! 
I love standard sex (penetration) cause of the fun you can have with it... But Going down on a girl?... now thats something I came (lol) to master (don't wanna brag about it BUT i've had quite a few returns) =D 
And its not all that hard! I'll teach you the secret ultimate art of going down BRASILIAN WAY! (girls are free to coment on this, cause i've been getting some good responses)

1° Step - Trust - Oral sex normaly means Intimacy to a woman so if you've come to a point where oral sex is a possibility, the girl realy trusts you. Try not to ruin that by doing anything rash like shoving fingers where they don't belong.

2° Step - Ambiance - Remember that anticipation is not tension, don't rush anything. If you feel that the time is right for you to face the kraken don't rush it. If you think it's time the girl will know it's time, so use that anticipation to create an ambiance. Kiss her gently in the neck, admire her body, slowly run your fingers through her curves, kiss and nibble her inner thighs (THIS LAST ONE IS A FIRE STARTER).

3° Step - There u've made it! You finaly face the little kitten :3, remember that all of the last 2 steps Trust and Ambience (Don't do anything stupid and do your best to keep things in a sexy mood) NOW is where diferent techniques com in to play and where most guys ruin everything... 
"Where do i begin?" - You've began 20 min ago halfwit! There must be no true way to distinguish from one step to another (THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT)
"What do i do?" -Thats better here is a little pic to help you: 
(i) this friends is a pussy, the upper side (dot of the "i") is very sensitive to girls and thats where most of the action will occur allthough all the rest (the "braquets") are sensitive too. Slowly kiss and gently lick everything you kiss BUT when you start to focus and the "Dot of the 'i'" don't stop...
"What paterns should I do?" - This differs from girl to girl, normaly start with "Mr Miagui's style", paint the fence(up and down), wax the flor (circles in on certain direction), paint the house (Side to side) and NEVER STOP whatever you do. Mix them up one of each, 2 1 2, whatever you think is doing her well. After you feel that she is into it you kick second gear (Lick faster), still using Mr Miagui's style. Then when invonlutary trembling begins you go super sayan dude! At this point do whatever your tongue tells you to! All sides, diagonal, circles, squares or whatever! If you have trouble in this part use a technique i've developed called _Speling_, "write" things with your tongue! Spell the abc's, write your name, write her name, write her a love letter... JUST DON't stop writing. 
After this you WILL know when she hit the climax and this is where most guys error yet again! Okay she came, she's exausted and what is the guy doing? Licking her clit with ferocity like it tates like bacon! NO! Now you slow down man! Become EXTREMELY gentle again! Her parts have become ABSOLUTELY sensitive so the slightest touch will be allmost umberable to her! Lick with the very tip of your tongue pausing for 1 or two 2 seconds.

It's great man, it's an art! You'll eventually learn to like it because of the positive response you'll get from the girl! And mix it up! These things i've said are not rules they are guide lines! Experience, try it!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

^
tmi....


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Yes, exactly. It's very frustrating over why something that can feel really _really_ good just won't get anywhere, and I can tell it won't almost from the start.


Are you referring to the lovely sensation of getting eaten, but feeling that you won't climax? Honey... you're telling my life. 

I've came only once from oral. Its a technique that I don't think every guy can do. He says it works on every girl he tries. He dries out his tongue so there is more friction (since we lovely ladies make all the wetness there needs to be) + uses steady rhythm.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

dottywine said:


> Are you referring to the lovely sensation of getting eaten, but feeling that you won't climax?


Yes, any sort of stimulation (manual or oral) -- sometimes it feels good enough to make me climb the walls, but I can tell it's not quite the right type to push me completely over the edge. Arrgg.



> Honey... you're telling my life.


Lol, yes, it seemed to be common, as best as I could tell.



> I've came only once from oral. Its a technique that I don't think every guy can do. He says it works on every girl he tries. He dries out his tongue so there is more friction (since we lovely ladies make all the wetness there needs to be) + uses steady rhythm.


Interesting. I'll have to remember that one.  Science experiments are our friends.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay for those of you who are getting lock jaw, perhaps you should try a different position (or three or four). Maybe some pillows? Not that I am an expert, but I'd hate to think my dude was hurting himself (unless, you know, that was his thing).

And teeth. Owww. It has never been attempted on me (thankfully).



Hokahey said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Only thing I haven't figure out (yet) how to do, is when I'm *done* wipe my mouth off unnoticed and well enough before I come back up and kiss her. As viva says, it gets messy down there. ;P Well at least it's suppose to depending on how well you do and how much she's into it.


Mmmmm sucking it off his lips.....damn, I taste good on his lips.....

Wait. What was the question?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> Mmmmm sucking it off his lips.....damn, I taste good on his lips.....
> 
> Wait. What was the question?


Well coming up looking like I just stuffed a glazed donut down my face might be unattractive to some and apparently some may not (lol). :wink:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> And teeth. Owww. It has never been attempted on me (thankfully).


It hurts in a good way.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I've never thought about the sensation on my end. My focus was always on where and how I shall continue to the next increment of her sweet torment.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> So... Is it?


It's one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Well coming up looking like I just stuffed a glazed donut down my face might be unattractive to some and apparently some may not (lol). :wink:


Laughing so hard at that mental imagery. Next time I let someone go down on me:

Him: "What are you looking at?"
Me: "I wanna see if you look like you just stuffed a glazed donut down your face".

For serious. I'm curios now. Honestly I've never paid attention to what my cum on my lover's lips/face/eyebrows (hehe) looked like. I'm probably still coming at that point anyway and not noticing much of anything about your appearance. No offense. Really.

If you feel the need to wipe your mouth, just wipe it on the back of your hand or whatever. Though speaking for myself, I'd rather just take care of it for you. Everyone's different, I suppose.

At any rate, I think I taste better than a glazed donut. :wink:


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> Laughing so hard at that mental imagery.


I love situations like this in the bedroom...laughter and playfulness make it so much fun and, for me, intimate.



tnredhead said:


> At any rate, I think I taste better than a glazed donut. :wink:


Hahaha...I'm sure Krispy Kreme donuts have nothing on you!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> At any rate, I think I taste better than a glazed donut. :wink:


haha....well...um...did it just get warm in here? lmao....actually I'm just speechless with what to respond with. I probably don't taste as good as a donut, though I don't know, it's different if a woman kisses me after being down there than a man being down on a woman I'm guessing. But hey I would like to think I taste better than a glazed donut as well. haha maybe a frosted cake? lmao.....


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> I don't know who Sam Kinnison is, and _apparently_, I'd like to keep it that way...


I didn't either. I looked him up on google, and, needless to say, the man would never come near my vagina.


----------



## louea380 (Dec 5, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> I don't enjoy it _per se_. However, I _love_ the reaction. Basically, I don't love it, I don't hate it; therefore, on balance, I'll do it. I like to maximise my partner's pleasure, so since I'm relatively indifferent to it, why not? Obviously, I offer the courtesy of maintaining hygiene standards; I demand that courtesy be repaid.


Haha! Your posts are always so eloquent Paradox... even if you ARE talking about licking pussy.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I'm *for* it.
> 
> viva, what do you mean you don't know what you're sticking your face into?!
> 
> I don't see how penises are less messy either...it goes all over the damn place.




I was actually wondering that myself. You beat me to it! LOL


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

It's my favorite thing to do for my wife. Women are so soft and smooth.......

Here's a fun little fact: Women can stay aroused for up to an hour after their initial orgasm. Think of how much fun this could be for you(and her), it is probable if you refine your technique, that you could give mulitples orally to the woman of your desire.......


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

killerB said:


> It's my favorite thing to do for my wife. Women are so soft and smooth.......
> 
> Here's a fun little fact: Women can stay aroused for up to an hour after their initial orgasm. Think of how much fun this could be for you(and her), it is probable if you refine your technique, that you could give mulitples orally to the woman of your desire.......


And that's why my boyfriend is amazing ;P


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Eerie said:


> And that's why my boyfriend is amazing ;P


 
Sound like a keeper!


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

For me, giving another woman oral is HOT whether it smells or tastes like piss or not. I like it when a woman screams with pleasure and plays with her tits or grabs your head by the hair and pulls you in.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

if there was an award here for funniest thread, this should definitely win.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

sushi said:


> if there was an award here for funniest thread, this should definitely win.


Yep, this one has all the other threads licked!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Yep, this one has all the other threads licked!


That was just...._ Awful...._


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

redmanintp said:


> yep, this one has all the other threads licked!


hahahahaha... Hahahahaha


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> That was just...._ Awful...._


It was sincere. I'm not just giving it lip service.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> It was sincere. I'm not just giving it lip service.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MissJordan said:


>


Yes, yes, MissJordan, it's wet pussy we're discussing here . . .


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

MissJordan said:


> I don't know who Sam Kinnison is, and _apparently_, I'd like to keep it that way...


I dunno I thought he was a good comedian, if a little nuts

as far as the cleanliness thing goes, take a shower together or use perfumed napkins etc. there are solutions to that problem if it exists


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The Proof said:


> I dunno I thought he was a good comedian, if a little nuts
> 
> as far as the cleanliness thing goes, take a shower together or use perfumed napkins etc. there are solutions to that problem if it exists


Better yet, eat and drink healthier. That'll eliminate a lot of those problems.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Better yet, eat and drink healthier. That'll eliminate a lot of those problems.


I find it unbelievably hilarious that people never think, "if my body is made up of what I eat and how I use it, then what I eat and how I use it is going to affect it." it's pretty elimentary when you consider it, your body isn't just the way it is, you make it that way.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

i hear pineapple changes things for the better down there.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

angelfish said:


> i hear pineapple changes things for the better down there.


Sounds painful.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> Edit: It is healthy for us to eat yogurt because of the acid loving bacteria it has. It follows that it is healthy to eat healthy vagina juice for the same reason. I love talking about this stuff. :3


or, you can put live yoghurt up your vj to make it healthier and maybe make it taste even yummier


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> or, you can put live yoghurt up your vj to make it healthier and maybe make it taste even yummier


Giggle, yeah but I don't want all of those other milk contents in there making it all mucky.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

This suddenly became of greater interest to me.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Mmmmm yogurt.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Wtf ever.
?
!


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

No thank you.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

William I am said:


> And babies are not female, then become male, nor vice a versa


That depends on whether or not they have a certain genetic mutation. If thats the case then it could be looked at as if they become "male" or "female" in a sense at puberty.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> That depends on whether or not they have a certain genetic mutation. If thats the case then it could be looked at as if they become "male" or "female" in a sense at puberty.


Maybe I should have phrased it better:
Babies are not any gender initially in the womb. Only after - IF- they are exposed to certain hormones do they start to develop one way or the other or somewhere in between.
My point is that it's not true that "all babies are female...." in the womb.

But what's the mutation? I'm interested.

Oh, and I've heard good things about the yogurt. Can't try it myself, though...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> That depends on whether or not they have a certain genetic mutation. If thats the case then it could be looked at as if they become "male" or "female" in a sense at puberty.


Genital malformations is a rarity. A big one at that, much like dermoid cysts.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

ariana20 said:


> or, you can put live yoghurt up your vj to make it healthier and maybe make it taste even yummier


Acidophilus FTW.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

android654 said:


> Genital malformations is a rarity. A big one at that, much like dermoid cysts.


I've seen the number 4% thrown around about newborns with intersex genitals - most get surgery and never find out about it.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

William I am said:


> Maybe I should have phrased it better: Babies are not any gender initially in the womb. Only after - IF- they are exposed to certain hormones do they start to develop one way or the other or somewhere in between. My point is that it's not true that "all babies are female...." in the womb. ...


i think you were referring to the link i posted on gspots: which said " These are called vestigial organs and begin development in utero when our sex is decided around the second month of gestation, before that all fetuses are *basically* female." i think the point that was being made here is not that all embryos start off by being actually female, but that outwardly both embryo boys and girls *appear* the same in the first couple of months, and its only as they develop further do the sex organs start to look radically different
This website illustrates the point they are making very clearly: Embryo Development external genital sex organs - angle of the dangle boy or girl ultrasound gender scan - Baby2see - you can see that up to 9weeks boys and girls look just the same, with, as the original site states, the same vestigial organs. 
i believe the point being made on that same website is that the vestigial organ which develops into what we call the male prostate gland in boys, in girls goes onto develop into a mass of spongy tissue and ducts that accumulate fluid when aroused - commonly referred to by some as a G-spot - as part of the urethral wall. The website goes onto say that "iIt’s exact location along the length of the urethra varies from woman to woman, as does it’s projection into the vaginal wall" - which i suppose is why some people find it easier to locate and reap the benefits of it being aroused than others....:tongue:
but what i believe actually determines whether the embryo develops into a boy or a girl is determined at the point of conception by the successful individual sperm and whether it carried an XX chromosome or an XY chromosome (all ova are XX)

'k - slight thread derailment over now - back to yoghurt


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

It is my absolute favourite thing that i like my boyfriend to do for me.I am yet to try it with another woman,but still hoping it will happen sometime in the not too distant future


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> It is my absolute favourite thing that i like my boyfriend to do for me.I am yet to try it with another woman,but still hoping it will happen sometime in the not too distant future


absolutely agree that its lovely to be on the receiving end, as long as he knows what he is doing down there, but still havent heard here, (unless i have missed something in which case i apologise) exactly why its so nice to be on the administering side....just why???? specifically???? details please i am sooo curious!
( i should add i asked my bf but he just sez he cant explain really he just loves it and he likes my reaction and its just 'nice'.....doh! i think he would rather do it than analyse it...should i complain? but then thinking about it even more its hard for me to explain exactly why i like going down on him, specicially, cos when you do start to analyse it, its hard to say - maybe there is no explanation for why we like what we do)


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

@ariana20 I have always wondered what it would be like to give oral to another woman.I know how much I enjoy the sensations and resultant orgasms and I would like very much to give that same pleasure to someone else.I do enjoy giving oral to my male partner,but it is a fantasy of mine to be with a woman sexually and go down on her,and feel her quiver and shake at my touch.My boyfriend has given me his blessing to meet and have a relationship with another woman so I wouldn't feel that I would be cheating on him.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it is the simple fact of giving and being able to see the immediate results. I have this sensation of satisfaction and enjoyment when giving a massage in addition to sexual things like kissing sex and giving head. If the person is willing to receive your gift, it is satisfying for both parties but if they are not, then it can be very stressfull. 

I personally don't like it when people react too much through moaning and stuff because it is often them thinking that is how they should be reacting based off of what they think they should be feeling based off of what they think I am trying to make them feel so they can reasure me and make me feel like I am doing a good job. The problem with this is that I can often tell when they are not giving honest reactions because in massage, I am communicating directly with the tissue in the body instead of directly with their minds. I can sense and feel what the body is doing and it won't match up with how they are reacting. 

The giving connection of the intimate close kind with touch sort is very fufilling and healing.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

William I am said:


> But what's the mutation? I'm interested.


I believe this site went over it fairly well. 

Urotoday International Journal - Androgen Insensitivity Syndrome: Case Report With Review of the Literature


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

android654 said:


> Genital malformations is a rarity. A big one at that, much like dermoid cysts.


Wasn't discussing the rarity of a genetic mutation.... :mellow:


----------



## Havoc (Jul 18, 2010)

ariana20 said:


> ... exactly why its so nice to be on the administering side....just why???? specifically???? details please i am sooo curious!


 Not speaking from experience although i'd like to (damned cherry), i'd say it's the sexual energy and excitement of being able to make the girl quiver and melt with pleasure. As with normal intercourse you want the girl to love every second of it. Also i feel there is something very erotic about the tension when you slowly lower yourself to her genitals and also the act of using your mouth to perform the act.

To me there is something unbearably sexy about using your mouth to induce orgasm, a nice curvy female body looks so ripe (especially if she's sporty and has some beautifully toned dimensions) that the lust is overwhelming; you want to devour her.

It's primal.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

I enjoy it, though I've only been with 3 partners. The first one wanted sex all the time and I guess I didn't want it that much. She was really hard to get to orgasm any way (even for herself). She never did by penetration, only clitoral, and that was a workout, with it not happening half the time.

The second one I barely knew and only slept with once and I was nervous and rushed things.

My current one doesn't like giving or receiving. When she does let me, though, it gives me a very comfortable, warm, safe and secure welcoming feeling while doing it. She thinks both giving and receiving are gross and she's self-conscious about hers. It also somehow makes her insensitive down there and it's harder for her to orgasm later. But finger foreplay and nipple play combined with penetration easily gets her every time, sometimes more than once.

I'm not all that experienced. First girlfriend was when I was 22.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Elaminopy said:


> it gives me a very comfortable, warm, safe and secure welcoming feeling while doing it. .


thanks for analysing that, wow that insight is really interesting to me! i never imagined that it would have such an effect,


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

You're welcome. It might be because she finally let me give it a go. I was feeling like she was opening up to me (no pun intended) and trusting me when she didn't before.


----------



## ThatGuitarGuy (Jun 13, 2010)

As long as shes cute, clean and cuddly then she can sit on my face all day. In fact, I would greatly enjoy eating her out until she passes out from too many orgasms (can you have too many?)

I also like innies more, but I like clean shaven even more than that.

I've shared too much...


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

ThatGuitarGuy said:


> As long as shes cute, clean and cuddly then she can sit on my face all day. In fact, I would greatly enjoy eating her out until she passes out from too many orgasms (can you have too many?)
> I also like innies more, but I like clean shaven even more than that
> I've shared too much...


 No you can't have too many and no you haven't shared too much


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

I can honestly say that i don't consider a good night of sex if there's no oral, it's too much fun to just discard it! I guess it might be the fact that i realy like doing it and never had complains about it =D
But if you add a girl that likes gettin and another person that realy likes giving, you better reinforce the bed... Things will shake like never before uhu! 

Ps:. I must confess that all this talking about oral has made me kinda horny (¬.¬" ).


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

I could quite happily spend hours and hours with my face buried between a girls legs. I prefer it to receiving without a shadow of a doubt. I love the smell, taste, look, idea of what I'm doing and how much pleasure I'm giving. I'm not happy until she goes cross eyed  Slurp!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Pussy is very high in protein and is a delicious dish indeed.


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

If humans procuced bacon pussy would be it.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never done it. I figure, since I'm a picky eater, what are the chances I'll enjoy doing that?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Slider said:


> I've never done it. I figure, since I'm a picky eater, what are the chances I'll enjoy doing that?


Technically it's not eating, Mr. Dahmer.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't like the taste.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> I've never done it. I figure, since I'm a picky eater, what are the chances I'll enjoy doing that?


Well, pussy is like eating a bag of Dorito's; once you eat one, you wanna' eat em all. So get to licking. Also, when the hell did you come back? 



> I don't like the taste.


You must have eaten out a girl with bad hygeine, with a nasty, unwashed pussy. Their vaginas taste like raw fish, and smell like rotten eggs. However, you must eat out a woman with good hygeine; her pussy will be just like licking skin and will have virtually no taste. It will be amazing.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Well, pussy is like eating a bag of Dorito's; once you eat one, you wanna' eat em all. So get to licking. Also, when the hell did you come back?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten out a girl with bad hygeine, with a nasty, unwashed pussy. Their vaginas taste like raw fish, and smell like rotten eggs. However, you must eat out a woman with good hygeine; her pussy will be just like licking skin and will have virtually no taste. It will be amazing.


No. The secretions themselves have taste and smell.
Even if she is clean and healthy (duh!).

I have higher standards than this.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Istbkleta said:


> No. The secretions themselves have taste and smell.
> Even if she is clean and healthy (duh!).
> 
> I have higher standards than this.


Yeah, well you could smell and taste something, but it's not necessarily as bad as, "The Gordon's Fisherman". I have yet to have one of those yet... and thank God.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Well, pussy is like eating a bag of Dorito's; once you eat one, you wanna' eat em all. So get to licking. Also, when the hell did you come back?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have eaten out a girl with bad hygeine, with a nasty, unwashed pussy. Their vaginas taste like raw fish, and smell like rotten eggs. However, you must eat out a woman with good hygeine; her pussy will be just like licking skin and will have virtually no taste. It will be amazing.


I was thinking the same thing about hygiene, but no taste??? That would SUCK. The best part is the taste and smell. I've had girls that smelled and tasted AmAzInGggggg, a couple that were like "uh... no way is my face going near that", and one that had no smell and no taste. That was boring and almost demotivating.


----------



## Moose (Jul 20, 2011)

I totally creeped this post even though I'm a female and I just want to say THANK YOU.

It's good to know men are enjoying it as much as we are.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

It has a metallic taste to it.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> So... Is it?


I never thought it would be pleasant for me, still, it is awesome!!! but restrictions apply, it works like food, not every meal makes you hungry, and not every meal would be pleasant. I have to feel a connection and yes I enjoy it, I like to bring lots of pleasure to my woman  




Fizz said:


> That's what I was going to say. It's really not that hard to go wash up and/or freshen up that area. You shouldn't go from, sweating and walking around all day to having someone's face in your crotch. Of course it will smell and taste bad. I would expect a male to wash his genitals before I have my face down there. It's just common courtesy and hygienic.


Yep that's absolutely correct.

Still in my experience, even after taking long showers I've found that some women have no taste at all, that makes things easier. Some have bitter taste, some salty, and some have a powerfull smell that makes you go UP right after you go down, enough to make me refuse doing it. Women with too much lubrication are a killer for me: no no no no I don't like it and I don't go down.

To me, OS with my SO is something special so I don't just go down, and if I want to try I still don't just go down, I inspect the area and FIRST I have to review my checklist on health, hygiene, etc.




Erbse said:


> I like it. *I only like it more, if she likes / enjoys it, too.*


 me too.




> "If you're gonna go down, go loud, go strong, go proud, go on, go hard or go home"


wise words!



*PS. Count me in for research!!!!  *_just kidding._


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> It has a metallic taste to it.


Only if she likes Slayer.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Obsidean said:


> It has a metallic taste to it.


Well, that's what happens when you eat out a robot.


----------

